# Beautifu l SureFire and flowers



## Ethen (May 18, 2011)

My small collection 

SureFire E1e BK
Tactical Warehouse*(TW4)*
M2 
C2
LU60+UM00


----------



## Ginseng (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful photographs! Love the unique theme. Are those apricots in your last photo?

Wilkey


----------



## ninemm (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful pics and nice lights too!


----------



## angelofwar (May 20, 2011)

Very Nice Ethen! Some beautiful pics! Well Done!


----------



## Ethen (May 20, 2011)

Ginseng said:


> Beautiful photographs! Love the unique theme. Are those apricots in your last photo?
> 
> Wilkey


That is a peach：）


----------



## Ethen (May 20, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Very Nice Ethen! Some beautiful pics! Well Done!



Thanks


----------



## Solscud007 (May 20, 2011)

The LU60 tailcap isnt that an old Surefire weaponlight tailcap? Without the ST-07 tape switch, how do you activate it?


----------



## Ethen (May 20, 2011)

Solscud007 said:


> The LU60 tailcap isnt that an old Surefire weaponlight tailcap? Without the ST-07 tape switch, how do you activate it?


 
Yes,The LU60 tailcap is that an old Surefire weaponlight tailcap.The UM00 I added a copper in the tail cap,Could be used like the same as the Z41(Click and Rotation)


----------



## Wangstang (Nov 19, 2012)

Bringing an old thread back to life....
Can you provide a part number and part number description for the light pictured here:





Or use a photo editor to label each part of this light?

I'd really appreciate it if you have a few minutes!

Thanks
Wes


----------



## Norm (Nov 20, 2012)

A number of images on this page are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 23, 2012)

nice looking lights and photos.


----------

